# Fallout Remover



## hager (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi 

I am looking for a little help I need to get hold of some Fallout Remover quick Is there any place around Glasgow area or even the central belt (As I stay in Wishaw) where I can pick some up , I tend to use Elite but I need it for this weekend 16/01/16 . Also would be good to know of any shops up here I can go to that would help hide my spending from the wife:buffer:

Cheers 

Hager


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Car pro, the original and best, is in Scotland 

Pretty sure there's places around Glasgow you can get it


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

There is a guy in Coatbridge (not a sponsor here so don't want to link & offend) and Chemical Guys are in Cambuslang from the top of my head


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Angelwax in Renfrew (I don't really know geography of Scotland so apologies if it's miles away).


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Stirling they always have special offers on and you can just turn up.

http://www.ultimateshineautos.com/shop


----------



## Bonzo67 (Aug 19, 2015)

There's two local for us in Cambuslang as already mentioned. Chemical Guys & The Detailers Box both are in the same industrial area. Chemical guys are usually only open on a Saturday (though could call them if you were passing the area) from 11 till 3 I think. Find both of them on Facebook. 

Come in from the Blantyre side and the industrial units sit on the RHS. 
Flemington Industrial Estate.

I know Autoparts, Hamilton, Larkhall, EK are carrying Poor Boys, but not sure about Fallout Remover.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

If it's AS fallout remover you're after, I've got about 4l left of a 5 that you're welcome to. I'm in East Ren.


----------

